# lovely ride yesterday



## lozcs (25 Mar 2012)

From Wychbold to Pontcysyllte Aqueduct

Endomondo Route

Highs..

Weather
The Wrekin - spent about 10 mins saying to each other in a Brummie accent - 'bin round the Wrekin'
Kinver
Chirk Aqueduct
2x UNESCO world heritage sites - Ironbridge & Pontcysyllte Aqueduct
Distance ridden - furthest ride yet, 30k more for me and and 100k for friend!
Steak Sandwich and a pint at The Mytton & Mermaid Hotel near Shrewsbury (friend joked we must be the only men in the history of the world that will cycle the length of France and put on 3 stone)
Arriva Wales train guard - was probably about half way by the time he'd worked out the best tickets for us to get home (saved us over £30)
Lows

Chirk towpath - 6 inches deep in mud had to turn back
errr... none really!

A great day!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2012)

sounds a nice ride


----------

